# Hello from Willow Breeze Farm in VA



## willowbreezefarm (May 24, 2011)

Hello everyone,
Im new to the forum. But I hope to learn a lot and take in a lot of knowledge from all of you goat people out there!
I just bought two does last year Blu was three months old when I got her last year and Binky was turning a year when I got her. I got them  to began my pygmy/nigerian breeding/hobby/milking farm. Both does are pygmys and I have a Nigerian Dwarf buck.  Im really new to goat breeding and milking. I grew up with horses and can tell you anything you want to know about breeding a horse. Well horses are really expensive and really not as fun as having goats. They just have the funniest personalitys to them. 
Well I will post my web blog link below and I hope to hear some commits about my does and what I have going on. 
Thanks for your time. 

Willow Breeze Farm


----------



## willowbreezefarm (May 24, 2011)

Here is my web blog. Thanks for viewing 

http://willowbreezefarm.weebly.com/


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (May 24, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## willowbreezefarm (May 24, 2011)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> Welcome!


Thank you!


----------



## poorboys (May 24, 2011)

WELCOME TO THE FORUM, YOU'LL GET ALOT OF GOOD ADVICE HERE, AND ALWAYS WELCOME TO SHARE.


----------



## elevan (May 24, 2011)




----------



## willowbreezefarm (May 24, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## julieq (May 24, 2011)




----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 24, 2011)

from Thurmont, MD


----------

